# ID on little white balls Please!



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

I was at my local pet store today and they have these weird white balls growing all over the inside of one of their tanks. They had no idea what it was so asked if i could identify it. At first i thought it was mites but i looked close and couldn't see any movement from them. To me it looks like some sort of mold or fungus? anyone have any idea what this is?

Here you can see it growing on a log in the tank









Here you can see it between the glass and substrate


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

they look like fruiting bodies to me, perhaps some type of fungus ?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I've seen this in other tank shots before.I would guess a fungus of some sort too.


----------



## p51mustang23 (Mar 18, 2014)

oddlot said:


> I've seen this in other tank shots before.I would guess a fungus of some sort too.


If so, most fungi are not harmful. In fact, a great many are beneficial to the plant life in the tank.

I've also seen this before, although not in a viv. Can't quite remember where.


----------



## Okita (Jan 25, 2014)

we have the same exact thing in our viv. we were worried about it, but as long as we dont need to tear the tank apart and start from scratch or it does not harm our frogs its all good. actually it seems to be going away a bit since we started spraying the tank a bit more. Though it does smell like mushrooms so im going to agree and say its a form of fungus.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Put in some extra springs and isos.If it's fungus they'll eat it.Even if it's not,the extra microfauna won't hurt.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

this subject was brought up by okita about a week ago. I have this problem. it was in my one iso culture.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have seen what looks like that same fungus in a few tanks, and in some of my early cultures, when I was experimenting with feeding fruits. It looks kind of like a hundred tiny cotton balls in the space of a quarter.
For some reason, my springtails and isopods showed no interest in eating it. In my experience, it was harmless, stayed in fairly small patches without spreading like wildfire, but was fairly persistent. It took, I don't know for sure, maybe 3 to 5 months for it to completely run it's course and disappear.


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome, thanks so much for the input everyone!!!


----------

